# NightSnipe NS550 Adjustable Beam



## NightSnipePaul (Jul 9, 2005)

The NightSnipe NS550 Adjustable Beam kits are up on the website. Head over and take a look what we have for 2016!

As always ask away if you have any questions!

http://predatorhunteroutdoors.com/adjustable-beam-lights.htm
http://predatorhunteroutdoors.com/adjustable-beam-lights.htm


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Excellent products and top notch customer service. Just my opinion but I'm sure many agree.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

13ptbuck, do you know the bezel diameter off hand? Also, do they make, or planning to make a halo shield for that model? I have a WL 402zf that has a 67mm bezel and would like a halo shield for it but not having any luck finding one.


----------



## Will Williamson (Apr 13, 2012)

There goes my allowance. you need to stop making this stuff better


----------



## Will Williamson (Apr 13, 2012)

I was just on their site wow, Looks like the new light, has the halo shield built in. What I found is the new 
*Tony Tebbe SCAN, SHOOT and RECOVER Light Kit wow there goes next months allowance also*


----------

